# VR6 INTO MK1 CABRIO!!



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,planning my 1st vr6 swap into my 92 cabrio,can anyone help me with info on this?Any pictures to share with mk1 vr swap..?
Thanks....


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: VR6 INTO MK1 CABRIO!! (GTIHU471)*

search..... iceguy has a vr mk1 build going find his build page.


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks "bloody dismemberment"


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

wouldlove to see pictures of mounts,subframe etc...


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2668614


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Your car will flip...


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

my car will flip??cool thanks for the comment!


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey "bloody dismemberment" thanks again for your help with links...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

Sorry man, i was just kidding








Try searching patatron (SN) he built a MK1 VR6 turbo years ago, and i think he had a really long build thread. I think there was a guy here in Portland who did a buildup too, ill try and find that thread.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2658682
And a little vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JhmK1bn28M


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

No problem man i was not offended at all...i actually taught it was pretty funny...


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

Its a really simple swap, provided you can fab your own parts


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: VR6 INTO MK1 CABRIO!! (GTIHU471)*

Ya know I will offer this to a guy with 29 posts wanting a VR in an A1...
It's about as tough a swap you can do for a VDub mill in a rabbit.
It's been done but even Shawn Vaneer who did one of the 1st A1 VR and also the 1st VR Syncro, said it was a pita and did not recommend it.
I would suggest you go 1.8T in the Rabbit, you will get more power, less weight, it will bolt in.
The VR is soo much easier in an A2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: VR6 INTO MK1 CABRIO!! (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_Ya know I will offer this to a guy with 29 posts wanting a VR in an A1...
It's about as tough a swap you can do for a VDub mill in a rabbit.
It's been done but even Shawn Vaneer who did one of the 1st A1 VR and also the 1st VR Syncro, said it was a pita and did not recommend it.
I would suggest you go 1.8T in the Rabbit, you will get more power, less weight, it will bolt in.
The VR is soo much easier in an A2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why does everyone think post count = knowledge


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: VR6 INTO MK1 CABRIO!! (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
why does everyone think post count = knowledge









I agree with you, ive seen some pretty dumb sh*t posted by people with 5000+ posts








BUT, this guy is asking what will be needed for the swap, obviously he doesnt have the knowledge. Not to say that he cant do the swap, if he has fabricating skills, he is 90% there.
But in all honesty, search in the archinves "MK1 VR6" or "Rabbit VR6" and all of the people with low post counts asking if it is a direct bolt in, and what needs to be done to make one. They are told what has to happen by people who know what they are talking about, and 99% of the time, they dont try the swap...
To the OP, you can do anything with enough time, knowledge, and especially money. And if you do want to do this swap, Vortex will help you out. Just make sure you do have the time, and money...


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the great comments and info..I actually am a vw tech,have owned my own machine shop for a few years-which i sold,but figured i want to bulid something cool and somewhat stoopid i admit,but i love the vr sound,i got to buy a 93 vr passat for pretty much nothing,i have a mk4 with a 1.8t so i already have that project/headache..LOL
What im lookin to do is a full subframe from the passat for more support,5 lug swap,blah blah,i need answer on stuff like that or pics on how they welded in,locations ,measurements,i can figure it out, but why not take time to ask you fellow dubbers and make it easy on me


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

well i found a nice set of pictures by "killerrabbittruck"sweet maybe i will change my mind about the subframe..who knows?By the way would the b3 passat subframe fit?I guess im going to have to find out,seems like a big pain in my arse...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by GTIHU471 at 2:30 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

i didn't do the subframe swap on mine. I made my own front (2x3 box steel) front support brace, and made mounts that i welded to the frame in the back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

In a Mk3, the ABA and VR use the same mounts.
Bolt in an ABA block with normal A1 mounts. This puts it in the right position. Create new mounts where they will be for the VR.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

Do a custom front subframe from box steel, and weld in the OEM motor mount to it. Much easier than incorperating the Passat front subframe into the plans.


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well guys i thank you and apprechiate all your help/support on this.It looks like the subframe idea is scrapped!Looking at pics of the mounts fabricated by some of you makes it easyer for me,i just got to make sure i center and level the engine/trans assy as good as possible.Im sure the wirig and fitting the dash from the passat will be more of a nutcrusher



































....LOL Will post pics of it once i get started...


_Modified by GTIHU471 at 5:48 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

12v wiring should be easy.


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

yeah it should be fairly simple,but im a picky ass dude when it comes to that,luckly the harness on those 12v were better than todays vw harnesses..still waiting to get the cars to my house hopefully this weekend..


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

i also want to do,compression test







,chains and tensioners with new,better cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,headgasket,hope i dont have to do rings,it might be a good idea







..


_Modified by GTIHU471 at 4:25 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok guys...here i go,got my passat today,,everything BUT engine,harness and trans are for sale,car sat for last year and a half,hooked up jumper pack,first try it started,no chain noise,or any type of weird noises at all,ran good.Also a pic of my donor cabrio..
I do not have a paypal account as i would like to sell most of the parts locally...06093
If anyone interested cool.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















[URL]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/cabriovr6/Whips002.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/cabriovr6/Whips.jpg

































_Modified by GTIHU471 at 12:37 PM 3-2-2008_


_Modified by GTIHU471 at 1:17 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: VR6 INTO MK1 CABRIO!! (GTIHU471)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3633652
I am taking the wifes car apart to finish smoothing the bay you can see what i did for a front brace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Greme (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

happy easter


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Greme)*

Here is my mk1 VR:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2756001


----------



## blanco_vw (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump for a crazy ass Hungarian Duuuude!


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

bump


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would like to thank my homie Big balls Ben for the donor car...im looking forward to copious amounts of stellas and some late nights working on this cabby


















































































_Modified by GTIHU471 at 5:20 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTIHU471)*

just buy mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3735832


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

Thanks for the offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...But i want to build this s*it myself,and it has to be a cabrio.Your GTI is uber F****** cool, i love the skulls..GOOD LUCK WITH SALE!!!






































_Modified by GTIHU471 at 3:45 PM 5-7-2008_


----------

